
Show HN: NN bounding box labeler GUI - cartucho
https://github.com/Cartucho/yolo-boundingbox-labeler-GUI
======
jorgecmu
Cool, is it only using OpenCV?

------
cartucho
yes! OpenCV version >= 3.0

